# Easy day today : )



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice easy job just two coats of Blue client already washed walls down so just brush & roll


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

whatcha use Ben ? Looks like weathershield gloss.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Brian C said:
 

> whatcha use Ben ? Looks like weathershield gloss.


G'day Brian 

I'm not sure what the product was ??????? I had the job booked in for today and the client already purchased paint ? I went to get the paint yesterday 

He said it was lowsheen and the same product they used before . I was going to put Weathershield semi or gloss 

I love charging for my scaffold hire : ) as it cost me enough why not : )


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Damn, if that is low sheen, the gloss would blind you.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Damn, if that is low sheen, the gloss would blind you.


G'day Chrisn

I think it's mainly the texture of the stucco or whatever it's called I dont normally paint such a surface very rare with houses in my area . But even with lowsheen and the sun on the front it reflects the lowsheen
Even more with the odd texture Even my scaffold is looking shiny : )
But yes Gloss would be blinding


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Good looking job Ben! How did the paint cover?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Good looking job Ben! How did the paint cover?


Gday Schmidt

Thanks Mate 

Coverage was good even know the product was thinner than my products i use it still had great coverage


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

benthepainter said:


> Gday Schmidt
> 
> Thanks Mate
> 
> Coverage was good even know the product was thinner than my products i use it still had great coverage


Cool. Because that sure is a bright blue. :yes:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Cool. Because that sure is a bright blue. :yes:



It is isnt it I'm just glad it's of a deep base not a bright base


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> Nice easy job just two coats of Blue client already washed walls down so just brush & roll


Nice work,Ben. I just have to ask about sign that says "Pool Service. We come to you." Well as opposed to what.....you bring your pool to them? :blink:
Kind of like a sign on a tattoo parlor that says "Tattoos While You Wait".


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> Nice work,Ben. I just have to ask about sign that says "Pool Service. We come to you." Well as opposed to what.....you bring your pool to them? :blink:
> Kind of like a sign on a tattoo parlor that says "Tattoos While You Wait".


Thanks Slinger : )

Yes that is funny now you mention it 


I think thats a franchise they have pools on display and sell all the gear and chemicals plus 
Pool service


----------

